# Lan-Netzwerk einrichten



## bernd-johannes (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist bei uns ein Wechsel von einem drahtlosen zum 'drahtigem' Netzwerk geplant, in der Hoffnung, dass - abgesehen von der wohl höheren Sicherheit - eine spürbare Steigerung der Performance, bzw. Datenübertragung zwischen den Computern im Netzwerk untereinander erreicht wird.

Das Netzwerk besteht aus 5 Computern mit Windows XP Home, wobei 1 Computer den Internetzugang stellt. Alle haben auch eine standardmäßige Netzwerkkarte. Eine Servervariante (vielleicht mit Janaserver) ist für später auch ins Auge gefasst, wobei mir nicht klar ist, welche Vorteile oder sogar auch Nachteile damit verbunden wären.

Meine Fragen:

1. Welche Kabel sollte man nehmen. Gibt es da Unterschiede in der Übertragung(sgeschwindigkeit)?

2. Kann man (um viele Meter Kabel zu sparen) z. B. 4 (nah beieinander stehende) Computer an einen Hub anschließen und von da aus mit einem Kabel zum weiter entfernten Computer, der den Internetzugang usw. zur Verfügung stellt in den Router, oder würde das eine Geschwindigkeitsbremse bewirken?

Für evtl. Tipps bedanke ich mich schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## metalux (10. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

also was die Kabelwahl angeht, so ist bei standartmäßigen Netzwerkkarten Category 5-Verkabelung die Norm. Um die Performance zu steigern müßtest du auch alle Karten austauschen und z.B. aus Glasfaser oder Gigabit Ethernet umsteigen. Wäre also eine kostspielige Variante und für den normal Gebrauch überflüssig.

Die 4 Rechner per Hub zu verbinden ist natürlich eine möglichkeit. Allerdings müssen sich dann alle 4 Rechner die eine 100Mbit zum 5, dem Internetrechner, teilen. Wobei hier auch immer wieder die Frage im Raum steht, was du tatsächlich mit den Rechnern anstellen willst. Wenn der 5. Rechner außschließlich zur Inetverbindung genutzt wird und dann keine weitern Daten mit den anderen Rechnern schnell austauschen muß, sollte dort auch kein performance Problem entstehen.

Gruß Jens


----------

